# Terminology



## popgibril (Oct 7, 2016)

Has a general term been coined to describe a fantasy being that inhabits two separate bodies (which are not physically attached) but is, in fact, one single being?


----------



## psychotick (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,

Not as far as I know. You'll probably have to make something up. But if you're doing steampunk or more modern you could probably try dopleganger - assuming the two bodies look the same.

Alternatively assuming its older epic fantasy and you want a historical feel not to mention some sort of divine background, you could go for some of the twin gods - Castor and Pollux spring to mind.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't think so, but you could use something like Gemini.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 10, 2016)

Duality... all though that is more often/sometimes associated with psychiatric problems...


----------



## Shreddies (Oct 15, 2016)

I have never heard of such a term before, and the closest thing I could find was Dividual, Twindividual, and Syndividual on TvTropes

I do remember a character with that trait in Pratchett's 'Hat Full of Sky', but I can't recall if he had a term for it or not.


----------

